# Julius William Knispel / Bill Knispel / Julie Knispel / PeakTranarchy / XYCyberJulie



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------



## Smutley (Nov 21, 2017)

*Julius William Knispel III*




Bill Knispel
463 Little York Mount Pleasant Rd
Milford NJ 08848-2053
Born 4/16/1973​Let's say, hypothetically, that you were a fat man in his mid 40's with a mountain of crippling debt who lived in his mothers house.  What might you do?  Might you find yourself a job to help your mother out?  Maybe try your hand at working retail to get a little spending money for your nerdy hobbies?  Maybe even go to some shows and make friends who you can network with and possibly find yourself a significant other and some scant meaning from a meaningless life?

Nah, how about you take up crossdressing while alternatively ebegging and cosying up to other fat losers like Timothy Whitbeck and Jonathon Holiday. 

Meet Bill Knispel, a fat failure of a man who decided to try lifes' #easymode by confusing his fetish with his identity.  Bill is your typical troon:  He identifies as Goth, plays Pathfinder and video games, loves little girl shit, and has a singular autistic obsession in "prog rock".  He also takes all kinds of gross pictures on Twitter from his mothers home for sad fags like Timothy to spank it over.  But we're getting ahead of ourselves.

Bill used to be a normal man.  He worked at a RadioShack-esque store in New Jersey and played at being a photographer for random bands.   He ran a blog doing reviews on prog rock bands when he wasn't writing essays on livejournal.  He actually had friends according to some of his older posts! 




At some point though, things _changed _in him.  I am not judging him for being gay.  But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history.  But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:

having sex with men
getting married and then divorced
saying he hated the penis he regularly masturbated
seeing Rocky Horror Picture Show (of course!)
getting cancer
Oh yeah.  Try that one on for size.  One of the big catalysts was getting up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky.  Another was having cancer and giving him an excuse to prance around in dresses because his regular clothes didn't fit anymore.  But of course, it wasn't enough to be gay.  He had an unnatural obsession with women, and to make himself feel better for being gay started claiming he was a _lesbian.  _But what lesbian would want him?  Why... only other lesbians like him, who were also closeted men with sissy fetishes who liked to talk about the "kinky" sex they never had.  But here, let's let Bill spell out his transness for you all




There's a lot of information to sift through.  Bill has a ton of sites that I haven't even begun to dig in to yet, but rest assured it will be full of the same breathless, poorly written nonsense you've seen already.  That he thinks this is an identity and not the closeted obsession it is is absurd.  The fact that he's on track to be yet another of Toren's victims is probably the fate that he deserves.  Because if all the twitter talk about being Toren's new "wife" is to be believed, that fat drunk is going to make another cross country trip as soon as Phil gets booted from his apartment to mooch off yet one more sad man living at his mothers.










tl;dr - Bill's a self hating closeted queer who is using the new popular trend to justify to himself that he's not actually gay.

links:
https://twitter.com/XYcyberjulie/
http://juliesdenofantiquity.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Julie-Knispel-357536694691597/
https://www.facebook.com/juliette.knispel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVmte2PPpk5r0UOmTKLx0A/videos?shelf_id=0&view=0&sort=dd
https://medium.com/@juliettealexandriaknispel
https://www.instagram.com/julieknispel/
https://medium.com/@julieknispel
https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/56926770-julie-knispel
https://www.blogger.com/profile/15307060382874039990
http://www.geocities.ws/prjt2501/imnota.htm
http://prjt2501.livejournal.com/
https://www.last.fm/user/prjt2501
http://paizo.com/people/prjt2501

Email:
bill.knispel@gmail.com

Don't open this


Spoiler: Seriously, don't








































Glad to see after the big cancer scare he put most of that weight back on.  I'm going to go throw up now.

Update 3/7:
Knispel is dead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/juliu...peaktranarchy-xycyberjulie.36689/post-8487637


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I had a horrifying to give you, as this deserves one.


----------



## smolfag (Nov 21, 2017)

Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 21, 2017)

Must hang out in Lambertville a lot.


----------



## pelicannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 21, 2017)

Reading that blogspot entry made me nauseous...and I never want to know about the Hitachi wand.
I doubt he will live another 40 years.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 22, 2017)

XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use. 

Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?

Edit: Just realized my error. Stupid chromosomes. If I could vote myself Autistic I would.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 22, 2017)

If time-travel was possible, this shit could've been prevented and we would've possibly saved a human being from turning into an abomination.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

@Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

The Manglement said:


> XYCyberJulie is exactly the handle I would expect an out of touch 45 year old man pretending to be a 16 year old girl to use.
> 
> Do any actual women use names with some variant of 'XY', 'RealGirl', or similar, or is it all batshit troons trying to hide what is obvious to rest of the world?



Why would an XX woman use an XY handle?


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> @Smutley just for clarity @Ride doxed him as Julius back in the Timmyboy thread? Same adress and DOB, though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/timot...ara-30-setokaiba24.25868/page-24#post-2661632



I don't know what happened other than I wanted to be done with making this thread  fixed now, thanks! 

Speaking of gross, you know these fags want to try and sit on this shit




Bill is also one of those chasers, like @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt and Tim Whitbeck who will chase the rat king around twitter commenting on _everything_.  Some cow crossovers




"I'm so proud of you" for doing something stupid and publicly posting it for the world to laugh at.  How hard is it to keep your fetishes in private?  That would seriously stop us 99% of the time.




I send my dick in DM like a lady.  Who even likes to look at shriveled dicks?  Bill has whined that his is so small he can't even wear a chastity lock so what does he have to be proud of?




STOP SAYING HECK IT'S NOT CUTE 













And I'm signing off to kill myself bye


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 22, 2017)

But it's not a fetish, you transphobic shitlord!  That fat garden gnome is a true and honest lesbian.  The fact that he's cornered some poor, terrified women and they've agreed with everything he's said to get out of there unskinned is total validation.

Thanks for bringing yet another troonatic to our attention, Toren!  Truly trans ethics at their best.  As long as they're harassing each other and leaving real lesbians alone, have at it boys.  Just, leave the camera in the bag, yeah?

Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> At some point though, things _changed _in him. I am not judging him for being gay. But by his own admission he used to steal womens panties and lipstick just like some other important figures in history. But according to Bill's own testimony, some specific things made him turn into a tranny:
> 
> having sex with men
> getting married and then divorced
> ...


In the immortal sentiments of one, Miss Christine Weston Chandler, "It's better to be a dear than a male queer!"


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 22, 2017)

Smutley said:


> so what does he have to be proud of?



That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY


----------



## Smutley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost banned you when I opened that spoiler.  Not because you did anything wrong, but because I feel _someone_ has to be punished for it existing.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Nov 22, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Ps: when @Smutley says not to open a spoiler, he really means it.



I like the way the pics inside start out innocent and become more nightmarish as you scroll down. Nice touch.


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 22, 2017)

pelicannon said:


> Why must these people share horrifying nudes like why do they keep doing this



Autogynephilia and :autism:


----------



## m0rnutz (Nov 22, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> That his dick is bigger than @Dynastia ´s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toren better watch out, Spud might get jealous of something bigger than his


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 22, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 23, 2017)

smolfag said:


> Is that a pink Sharpie pen up his ass



Pfft. That one was just the warm-up. He can do better than that.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/TS_JuelzXY/media http://archive.md/xcVAT


----------

